# Ambush in Bor, South Sudan



## Blizzard (Oct 6, 2015)

Some may remember the story about the CV-22's that were ambushed during an attempted evacuation of Bor, South Sudan back in December 2013.  While it was reported by the media, the story flew a bit under the radar.

This story provides a lot of color to the ambush and how fortunate we were that it didn't turn out much worse: 
Air Force Magazine


----------

